

Show HN: Evernotify - Evernote meets Notifications - u4
http://www.evernotify.me/

======
u4
Evernotify is that one feature you have been missing in Evernote. Its
especially aimed at those who track their TODO's and IOU's in Evernote.
Wouldn't it be wonderful if Evernote sent us reminders or alerts about the
pending items in our notes? Well thats where Evernotify comes in.

All you need to do is connect your Evernotify account with Evernote and tag
your notes with 'evernotify' and leave the rest to Evernotify. It will extract
your todo's and iou's from inside your notes and present it in a nice readable
format. You can then set how often you wish to receive reminders about your
pending items. Please feel free to give it a try and let us know what you
think of it.

------
vjunloc
Having a todo is a nice thing but you still feel the need of something which
can regularly remind you about your pending tasks, I think evernotify provides
a very simple and elegant solution to this issue.

------
mridulk
interesting hack. And the todo's, iou's part : elegantly simple and intuitive!

------
youngdev
"A Punjjaaabbi creation"

Are you guys for Punjab?

